# First FS Bike - 2015 Giant Stance 2 (M) vs 2014 Specialized Camber 29er



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I'm currently riding an older hardtail GT Zaskar and looking to upgrade. I've been shopping around the past few weeks and narrowed it down to two bikes, the 2015 Giant Stance 2 and the 2014 Specialized Camber 29er.

I'm between 5'10" and 5'11". I can have the shop order the Giant in any size, but the Medium I liked better than the large in this bike. However, another bike shop has a large (only this size) Specialized Camber 29er 2014. I rode that one today and liked it. They said they would match the price of the new stance for $1450.

Yes I know the Giant is a 27.5 and the Specialized is a 29er. I do mainly trail riding, but let's just say AM.

Thoughts as far as value on the bikes?
http://www.vitalmtb.com/product/compare/15012-13392

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

If I liked the way both ride, I would go for the Giant since it has a better fork and brakes, the derailleurs would be less expensive to upgrade, if you felt the need to.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

theboomboomcars said:


> If I liked the way both ride, I would go for the Giant since it has a better fork and brakes, the derailleurs would be less expensive to upgrade, if you felt the need to.


Appreciate the input. What about the rear suspension?


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

That depends entirely on how much you value the lock out.

I ride a 2002 Ellsworth Joker that has 150mm of rear travel on a single pivot, I don't have a lockout on it, and have never thought that I needed one. I use this as a trail bike. I only used the fork lock out once, and it didn't seem to help much, I ride in the rocky mountains of Utah, lots of climbing. I don't put much value in in lock outs, and that seems to be the main difference between the two rear shocks. They are both air shocks with adjustable rebound.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

theboomboomcars said:


> That depends entirely on how much you value the lock out.
> 
> I ride a 2002 Ellsworth Joker that has 150mm of rear travel on a single pivot, I don't have a lockout on it, and have never thought that I needed one. I use this as a trail bike. I only used the fork lock out once, and it didn't seem to help much, I ride in the rocky mountains of Utah, lots of climbing. I don't put much value in in lock outs, and that seems to be the main difference between the two rear shocks. They are both air shocks with adjustable rebound.


I thought you could lockout the rear shock on the giant too?


----------



## theboomboomcars (Sep 10, 2007)

The specs you listed say a Monarch R on the Giant, Rockshox website does not list lock out as one of the features of the Monarch R. It may, sometimes manufactures do strange things for their OEM parts. If thats the case the Monarch and the O2 are comparable shocks.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

If the Camber doesn't fit you, it's a bad deal at any price.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

theboomboomcars said:


> The specs you listed say a Monarch R on the Giant, Rockshox website does not list lock out as one of the features of the Monarch R. It may, sometimes manufactures do strange things for their OEM parts. If thats the case the Monarch and the O2 are comparable shocks.


I'll have to look into it, but I thought it did. Either way, that's not a huge deal for me.



AndrwSwitch said:


> If the Camber doesn't fit you, it's a bad deal at any price.


The Camber frame size L is what Specialized recommends based on their website for my height. The reason it probably just felt way bigger was due to it being a 29er.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Jonezed7 said:


> The Camber frame size L is what Specialized recommends based on their website for my height. The reason it probably just felt way bigger was due to it being a 29er.


The Specialized web site won't be riding the bike - you will. Try to ride a medium, and see what you think. If you can, keep riding smaller bikes until you get on something that's clearly too small. That'll give you a little better feel for "just right."

Now I'm a little curious - how tall are you? And how long have you been riding?

FWIW, going to a 29er hasn't changed the size I ride, either at demo days or in the bike I ended up buying.


----------



## moefosho (Apr 30, 2013)

I would go with the giant as it has a better fork, brakes, and will be more versatile if you decide you want to do more terrain. 

The Camber would be a fun bike as well. 

They both have a similar value.


----------



## weath100 (Mar 13, 2014)

I bought the stance 2 a couple weeks ago and love the bike so far. I haven't ridden the specialized, but the stance is an awesome bike for the price. As far as the lock out for the rear shock goes, I don't think it is necessary. I have done some pretty decent climbs with the fork locked out and felt as though that was more than enough when I was really mashing on it.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The Specialized web site won't be riding the bike - you will. Try to ride a medium, and see what you think. If you can, keep riding smaller bikes until you get on something that's clearly too small. That'll give you a little better feel for "just right."
> 
> Now I'm a little curious - how tall are you? And how long have you been riding?
> 
> FWIW, going to a 29er hasn't changed the size I ride, either at demo days or in the bike I ended up buying.


They don't have any mediums in the bike. That would have been an obvious solution. Can't order any 2014s either.

As stated, I'm about 5'11".



weath100 said:


> I bought the stance 2 a couple weeks ago and love the bike so far. I haven't ridden the specialized, but the stance is an awesome bike for the price. As far as the lock out for the rear shock goes, I don't think it is necessary. I have done some pretty decent climbs with the fork locked out and felt as though that was more than enough when I was really mashing on it.


I think I'm actually leaning more towards be giant. Appreciate the input.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Try a different year or spec level Camber. Geometry sometime drifts a little from year to year, but almost never across different specs. A bike that doesn't fit is a bad deal at any price.


----------



## Jonezed7 (Mar 26, 2013)

Appreciate all the help. Think I'm going with the giant.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

The Giant looks to be the way to go. Good call!


----------



## Hiredgoon (May 3, 2015)

Hey, I am also looking at these bikes, and I don't want to make a new thread for the same topic.

Quick Coles Notes: 

-I have narrowed my search to the 2015 Giant Stance 2 ($1499+tax=$1700 CDN) vs 2015 Specialized Camber 29er ($2200 CDN all in cash deal, no extra cost or tax)

-Budget is tight, I will not go a cent over $2200, as that's already over my "Wife's budget"

-I am 6'5, 205 lbs so I likely need an XL frame

-I am indifferent between 27.5 and 29, both bike will be plenty enough for me for a long time

-This will be my first full suspension bike and I will likely upgrade parts down the road if they wear out or break

-I currently ride a 2007 Kona Lana'i 26" wheels which I beat to hell learning on and quickly outgrowing

-I have 25 KM of narrow technical rooty/rocky legit mountain bike trails and unknown amount for paths and homemade trails in various other woods around my location

-Currently favoring the stance due to price alone


----------



## Game_Throne (Apr 12, 2015)

I test rode both bikes and have a very strong preference for the stance 2.

The camber is about 1.5 lbs heavier, as well as being more expensive. See review:

Specialized Camber review - MBR

Giant Stance 27.5 2 review - MBR

One notable is that two different specialized shops were critical of the entry level camber. One shop even strongly discouraged a test ride. They said it was 3-4 lbs heavier than the next step up (comp).


----------



## Hiredgoon (May 3, 2015)

Thanks for the links and info. I was already leaning towards the Giant.



Game_Throne said:


> I test rode both bikes and have a very strong preference for the stance 2.
> 
> The camber is about 1.5 lbs heavier, as well as being more expensive. See review:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hiredgoon (May 3, 2015)

So, due to no stock of the giant stance 2 left for Ontario, I have defaulted, to buying the Camber. 

Both bikes would have been great for me, but had to go with the one that was available.


----------



## Game_Throne (Apr 12, 2015)

Awesome. I test rode the entry level camber and thought the suspension was pretty darn good. 

The frame is first rate, so any upgrades you add will be well worth it.


----------



## Hiredgoon (May 3, 2015)

That's good to know. I do have the plans to upgrade over time, but not right away due to a randomly "made up budget"


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

I am your height and there is no way I would ride a M Giant. I ride a Large Trance with a 30mm stem. I can not fit on the Stock Large Giant set up though so it would be leap of faith to get a large with its better wheelbases and shorten the stem. My 5'6 girlfriend rides a M Giant frame.


----------



## Hiredgoon (May 3, 2015)

Hiredgoon said:


> So, due to no stock of the giant stance 2 left for Ontario, I have defaulted, to buying the Camber.
> 
> Both bikes would have been great for me, but had to go with the one that was available.


Ended up getting the 2015 Camber 29er for $1960 all in, which I am super happy with. Such a large upgrade over the previous bike!


----------

